
Facebook Chat Extensions - asadlionpk
https://developers.facebook.com/docs/messenger-platform/guides/chat-extensions
======
donmatito
To me that's very significant. Apps for chat groups are much more useful,
because they can provide very differentiated services

1-1 bots are too close to regular apps, with some advantages and some
drawbacks. 1-n bots are in a new, significantly different space

